# Problem mit Konturen nachzeichnen



## julchen (30. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Grafik (siehe Anhang) mittels Photoshop nachzeichnen. Es sollen die Konturen nicht ganz nachgezeichnet, sondern nur angedeutet werden. Das ganze hab ich schon mit dem Filter von Photoshop versucht. Filter - > Zeichenfilter -> Kohleumsetzung. Aber entweder wird zuwenig nachgezeichnet oder zuviel. Ich möchte halt so ein mittelding haben.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## chritz tosh (30. März 2006)

julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich möchte die Grafik (siehe Anhang) mittels Photoshop nachzeichnen. Es sollen die Konturen nicht ganz nachgezeichnet, sondern nur angedeutet werden. Das ganze hab ich schon mit dem Filter von Photoshop versucht. Filter - > Zeichenfilter -> Kohleumsetzung. Aber entweder wird zuwenig nachgezeichnet oder zuviel. Ich möchte halt so ein mittelding haben.
> 
> Gruss
> Julchen



Hi Julchen.

Hättest Du die Frage nach einem Filter, der diese Anforderungen erfüllt, gestellt - ich hätte Dir die Kohleumsetzung empfohlen! Du kannst Dich damit doch richtig fein an ein Ergebnis herantasten? 

Wenn er Dir zuviel nachgezeichnet hat, dann greif doch manuell ein und lösche überflüssige Stellen. 

Oder:
Fasse die Kontur des Fußes ab (z.B. mit dem Zauberstab) --> neue Ebene erstellen --> fülle die neue Ebene mit der Kontur, z.B. 2 Px (Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen ...) --> wende einen neuen Filter auf Deine Kontur an, z.B. Filter -> Malfilter -> Kreuzschraffur 

Entspricht das Ergebnis Deinen Vorstellungen?


Grüße,
chritz


----------



## julchen (30. März 2006)

Hallo Chritz,
das ging mir alles etwas zu schnell. Kannst Du mir mal ein Beispiel posten, wie das aussehen könnte. Eigentlich suche ich noch einen Fuß in der Seitenansicht. Vom Zeh bis ein Stück vom Bein, über die Ferse, wobei die Fussunterseite etwas gebogen sein sollte.

Hast Du irgendwo schon mal so eine Grafik gesehen. Oder wie könnte ich das selber machen. Ich suche eine moderne Grafik die ich in ein Logo für eine Orthopädie einarbeiten möchte.

gruss
julchen


----------



## chritz tosh (30. März 2006)

julchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Chritz,
> das ging mir alles etwas zu schnell. Kannst Du mir mal ein Beispiel posten, wie das aussehen könnte. Eigentlich suche ich noch einen Fuß in der Seitenansicht. Vom Zeh bis ein Stück vom Bein, über die Ferse, wobei die Fussunterseite etwas gebogen sein sollte.
> 
> Hast Du irgendwo schon mal so eine Grafik gesehen. Oder wie könnte ich das selber machen. Ich suche eine moderne Grafik die ich in ein Logo für eine Orthopädie einarbeiten möchte.
> ...




Hallo Julchen. 

Also "so eine Grafik" eines Fußes in der Seitenansicht habe ich bestimmt schon mal gesehen ... in Verbindung mit einem Orthopädie-Logo ...  
Aber da musst Du schon selber danach suchen - per Google Bildersuche dürfte das kein Problem sein!   

Zum Rest: Was ging Dir denn zu schnell? War das denn nicht ausführlich? Ich habe ja keine Ahnung wie fit Du im Photoshop bist. Dann poste ich meinen Schnellschuss eben mal. 

Grüße,
chritz


----------

